# Rescuing a striped (Raid 0) array



## NeSiGaXe (Sep 20, 2009)

Hello,

I am trying to rescue a two disk striped array. It was originally a LaCie BigDisk, but its power supply failed catastrophically.
I've been able to ascertain from running some data recovery tools on the two drives and analyzing the broken files it finds, that the stripe size (or is it stripe width?) is 128 KiB. (131072 bytes)

I have both drives installed in a Dell Dimension 8100 running FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE.
They show up in /dev as ad2 and ad3.

I was wondering if the gstripe create command modifies the disk contents, or if it would be (relatively) safe to try something like:
[cmd=]gstripe create -s131072 stuff /dev/ad2 /dev/ad3[/cmd]
to rejoin the disks.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## NeSiGaXe (Sep 20, 2009)

I apologize for my impatience. Perhaps I can ask a simpler question:

Does running "gstripe create" modify the contents of the physical discs?


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 21, 2009)

*I am trying to be hopeful here.  Be careful.*

It will modify the geom data in the last sectors of the drive, which will *probably** not have any effect on the slice & partition data in the first sectors (& which may magically become visible again) or any other sectors.

If possible I would still use dd(1) to preserve the data, in case everything goes haywire.



*NB no probability was actually calculated for this exercise, I'm just going on hunch and experience.


----------



## NeSiGaXe (Sep 22, 2009)

fronclynne: Thank you. 
gstripe was able to reconstruct my RAID without any trouble at all. In fact my data recovery utility is nor finding files perfectly intact.

I just need to search the forums now to learn how to make FreeBSD read an Apple HFS+ formatted volume. (Or get my mac to run ggatec)


----------

